# [APP] ROM Installer



## JRummy16 (Jun 6, 2011)

JOIN THE BETA TESTING GROUP ON GOOGLE+

OVERVIEW

ROM Installer, by JRummy Apps, is the best way to find and install custom ROMs and ZIPs. It is a must have app for any root user.

You will find more ROMs available than any other app on the Google Play Store. It has many of the same features you will find in Goo Manager, ROM Manager, ZipInstaller and other similar products.

Installing ROMs like Android Open Kang Project (AOKP), CyanogenMod, Paranoid Android, Miui and others is easy. Some devices will not show as many ROMs because of the lack of support for that specific device. Please contact your ROM developer to add their ROM to ROM Installer or goo.im

ROM Installer also offers the fastest way to install the most recent recovery. All TWRP recoveries are hosted on our fast server and updated on a constant basis. No other app offers an easier way.

DOWNLOAD ROM

*What is a ROM?*

A ROM is a modified version of the Android OS. ROMs are often built from the Android Open Source Project (AOSP) with added features. ROM Installer offers many popular ROMs to download for supported devices, including CyanogenMod, Paranoid Android, MIUI and AOKP (Android Open Kang Project). There are countless other ROMs and ZIPs you can install too.

*ROM Downloads & Details*

When you first open ROM Installer a list of supported device will be loaded. You must have an internet connection to list the most recent ROMs. Wifi is highly recommended when downloading ROMs because they are usually large ZIP files.

When clicking on a ROM in the list you will be presented with the ROM details page. This page offers screenshots, comments, likes, view counts, descriptions, a list of files to download and install and links to the ROM developer's social media sites.








*How To: Download & Install a ROM*

1. Download and install ROM Installer from Google Play.

2. Click on the ROM Developer of your choice.

3. Under the 'Download' section click the 'Download' button from the quickaction menu.

4. The file will be downloaded in a background service and notify you when completed.

5. Once the download is complete, click the notification and it will open a new ROM Install activity.

6. In the ROM Installer select the option to wipe and backup your current ROM (optional but suggested).

7. Click install and confirm to reboot your device into recovery mode.















*Tips and Tricks:*

Before installing a ROM you should always know how to 'unbrick' your device incase anything should go wrong. Installing custom operating systems can be dangerous and rooting most likely voids your warranty. JRummy Apps Inc. claims no responsibility for any damaged or 'bricked' devices, loss of data or any other damage that could come from installing third party operating systems.

Always remember to have a current backup and keep your apps and data backed up. Forum members at websites like XDA-Developers or RootzWiki are helpful tools when you have questions about flashing a new ROM or ZIP.

BACKUP & RESTORE

*What is a nandroid backup?*

A Nandroid backup is a backup of your entire Android system saved to your SDcard. Due to the possibility of anything going wrong when changing aspects of the Android system, we highly recommend that you have a current Nandroid Backup. By having a current Nandroid backup you can manually restore your device through recovery.








*How To: Create a Nandroid Backup*

1. Download and install ROM Installer from Google Play.

2. Click menu -> Create Backup

3. Enter the desired name of the backup (no spaces allowed)

4. Click 'OK' and then confirm to reboot into recovery mode.

*How To: Restore a Nandroid Backup*

1. Download and install ROM Installer from Google Play.

2. Slide from left to right to open the sliding drawer.

3. Click 'BACKUP & RESTORE'

4. Select the backup you want to manage or restore

5. Click 'Restore' and then confirm to reboot into recovery mode.

*How To: Extract Files from a Nandroid*

1. Download and install ROM Installer from Google Play.

2. Slide from left to right to open the sliding drawer.

3. Click 'BACKUP & RESTORE'

4. Select the backup you want to manage or restore

5. Click 'Extract' and then select which tar file you would like work with.

6. You will see two tabs (Files, Apps). You can extract and restore app data and files from previous backups.

*Tips and Tricks:*

ROM Installer supports both TWRP and CWMR backups. You need to have the correct recovery installed to restore a backup (TWRP backups cannot be restored in CWMR). If you update your recovery manually don't forget to update the recovery settings in ROM Installer.

Upgrading ROM Installer enabled the 'Extract' feature. This can be used to restore apps and old system files quickly. More features and planned in this section for the future.

*Things You Should Know:*

Creating a backup requires you to install a custom recovery. ROM Installer supports TWRP and CWM recovery. Please read more about recoveries in the 'FLASH RECOVERY' section.

FLASH RECOVERY

*Things You Should Know:*

After rooting your Android device, installing a recovery is the most important next step. *What is recovery?* In Android, recovery refers to the dedicated, bootable partition that has the recovery console installed. A custom recovery offers much more than the default recovery that comes pre-installed on your device. It allows you to install custom ROMs, wipe partitions and restore your phone when 'soft bricked'. Before rooting and changing anything you should become familiar with a custom recovery.

ROM Installer goes to great lengths to get you the most recent recovery for your device. It has thousands of recoveries hosted on our fast servers to meet your rooting needs. ROM Installer is the easiest way to install your favorite custom recovery.








*How To: Install a Custom Recovery*

1. Download and install ROM Installer from Google Play.

2. Slide from left to right to open the sliding drawer.

3. Click 'FLASH RECOVERY'. A list of supported recoveries for your device will be listed.

4. Select the recovery of your choice and click 'Yes' to confirm your install.

5. The recovery will download to your SDcard and be installed.

6. To reboot into recovery mode you can click the menu -> Reboot Recovery.

*Supported Recoveries:*

*Team Win Recovery Project (TWRP)*

We recommend that you use Team Win Recovery (TWRP). TWRP will allow you to easily install any ROM using ROM Installer. TWRP is a custom recovery built with ease of use and customization in mind. TWRP is built off AOSP recovery and has the standard recovery options and much more. It's a fully touch driven user interface - no more volume rocker or power buttons to mash. The GUI is also fully XML driven and completely theme-able. You can change just about every aspect of the look and feel.

*Clockworkmod Recovery (CWMR)*

ClockworkMod Recovery is popular and has been around for years. Unfortunately this developer blocked all other apps from using the official version of ClockworkMod recovery unless ROM Manager Premium is installed on the device. If you choose to use CWMR then ROM Installer needs ROM Manager to install custom ROMs.

After you have selected the recovery you would like to use just tap on it. The recovery will download and install.

ROM INSTALLER

*Things You Should Know:*

Installing multiple ZIP packages at once has never been easier with ROM Installer. You can drag and drop files to order when each flashable ZIP will be installed. Before your recovery installs any packages, you can choose to backup your current ROM and wipe data and cache partitions.








*How To: Install a Custom ROM*

1. Download and install ROM Installer from Google Play.

2. Download the ROM and any extra packages (Like GAPPS). Use the ROM list to navigate and install your favorite ROM.

3. Once the ROM download is finished click on the notification to open the ROM Installer

4. Select to backup your current ROM and wipe data and cache if desired/required.

5. Click 'INSTALL' and confirm to reboot into recovery mode and install your ROM

*ROM PRE-INSTALLATION:*

*Backup Existing ROM:* This will create a backup in your recoveries default backup directory that you can restore later. You can locate your backup in the 'BACKUP & RESTORE' section after you install your ROM/ZIPs.

*Wipe Data and Cache:* This will wipe any apps and data. It is important to backup your apps and data before installing a ROM. You can use ROM Toolbox's App Manager or another of your favorite backup apps to easily restore app data afterward.

*Install Queue:* To add ZIP packages to the install queue click on the 'ADD ZIP' button. You can either add a flashable ZIP package via a built in file browser or from the files saved in the download database that ROM Installer manages. Once you have added your ZIP packages you can re-order them using the drag and drop feature, slide them to the right or left to remove them from the list and click them to see more information about the file.

*Installing ROMs & ZIPs:*

The ROM Installation depends on your custom recovery. When you click on the 'INSTALL' button (located at the bottom of the screen) it will ask you to confirm to reboot into recovery and install the ZIP package.

If you are using an officially built version of ClockworkMod recovery then ROM Manager is needed to install a single ZIP package. If you want to install multiple ZIP packages and also use the official version of CWMR then ROM Manager Premium also needs to be installed in order for ROM Installer to work correctly in recovery mode.

ROM UPDATES

*Receiving notifications for ROM updates:*

Installing the latest build of your ROM can become exciting and addicting to see the new features. The ROM Update service provided in ROM Installer checks for new ROMs on goo.im and the individual developer's server (if enabled).








*How To: Enable ROM Notifications*

1. Download and install ROM Installer from Google Play.

2. Open the sliding drawer and select 'ROM UPDATES'

3. Select the time interval (from the dropdown menu) and the time of day to run the service.

4. Make sure the Switch is set to 'ON'

5. If an update is available you will see a notification in your app drawer. Clicking on the notification will start a new activity to download the ZIP from ROM Installer or goo.im.

GOO MANAGER








*GOO Manager Features:*

- Browse compatible ROMs and ZIPs for your device

- Browse and search any file hosted by hundreds of developers

- Sponsor login for faster downloads

- ROM Installer for downloaded flashable ZIPs

- Download thelatest Google Apps (GAPPS) hosted on goo.im

- Installe the latest recovery by Open Recovery hosted on goo.im

- Receive update notifications when goo.im developers add new ROMs

*Things You Should Know:*

The website, goo.im, is a popular hosting site for ROM developers. The Goo Manager built into ROM Installer offers all the features found in the official app from goo.im. Many of the ROMs available in ROM Installer are hosted on goo.im. For faster downloads you can donate to goo.im to get instant downloads instead of waiting 10 seconds. Donations to goo.im do not support JRummy Apps Inc.

If you would like to have direct access to the Goo Manager from your launcher you can enable this feature in ROM Installer Settings.

THANK YOU

Thank you Android family for supporting my work! If you have questions or concerns please email me at [email protected]


----------



## JRummy16 (Jun 6, 2011)

RESERVED


----------

